# Summer in Riva del Garda - looking for friends!



## KaterynaRiva (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi all,

We are spending our second summer in Riva del Garda, and my girls aged 7 and 11 are bored out of their mind!

We are not really into sports, so I couldn't interest them in a summer camp, as all I could find was to do with water sports.. 

We would love to meet English speaking kids and their mums that live in the area and make friends!

Kateryna


----------

